# A recommended shipping co fro the UK



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

Were looking to ship 2 cars and a scooter over from the UK and the prices seems to be pretty high, any suggestions on who to get quotes from

Thanks


----------



## mandyt44 (Aug 8, 2011)

We have used Andrews shipping twice now & have had no probs...


----------



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

were they expensive and did you ship over any cars?


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

andyman2012 said:


> were they expensive and did you ship over any cars?


Andrews are supposed to be ok with cars but defo dont use for personal stuff as they are rubbish and con you out of more money than originally quoted as i foynd out. Wont be using them again.
Peter morton removals have just quoted 600 odd euros to ship a ped.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

What's a ped? Moped? Pedal cycle? Pedestrian?

:confused2:

Pete


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> What's a ped? Moped? Pedal cycle? Pedestrian?
> 
> :confused2:
> 
> Pete


A ped is a moped. Sorry so used to calling it that without thinking


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

kim1967 said:


> A ped is a moped. Sorry so used to calling it that without thinking


Wow! €600 for a moped? Almost as much as my car!!!

Pete


----------



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

Thats what i seem to have found its the same price to ship a scooter as it is a car, seems a little crazy to me


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

andyman2012 said:


> Thats what i seem to have found its the same price to ship a scooter as it is a car, seems a little crazy to me


I was told its due to them having to be crated to save any damage as they are not a roll on roll off like a car?
I will not be shipping one at these costs. Cheaper to buy one here i rekkon.


----------



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

Yes they do seem to be put into a crate, shame as we found a great bargain on a new scooter, may have to just consider buying over there


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Sounds like a gold-plated crate to me. Don't they arrive in the country in crates in the first place?

Pete


----------



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

No they seem to build the crate around the bike for protection, seems a bit much to me and i doubt we will bring one in

Andy


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

andyman2012 said:


> Yes they do seem to be put into a crate, shame as we found a great bargain on a new scooter, may have to just consider buying over there


Yes i found a good one too but after shipping, tax, mot and registering for cyprus plates it does'nt seem such a bargain. Also insurance quotes are not really good either. 1 wanted 299 euro and asked no questions at all and another said as i didnt have car insurance with them then they could not do a moped one? Very odd


----------

